# [V] Rechner, Monitor, Perepherie (Zusammen als Komplettpaket)



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

  also erstmal ein frohes Neues, aber nun zum Thema. Wie
  oben schon bereits geschrieben, verkaufe ich mein Gesamtspielpaket, da ich
  bemerkt habe, dass Schule, Arbeit und Freundin einfach keine Zeit zum Zocken
  geben.

  Desktop PC:

  X-Alien Tower:

   Big
  Tower mit Lüftersteuerung 1 Regel – 3 Lüfter und Temperaturanzeige (CPU/HDD)

   6
  blaubeleuchtete Lüfter, 2 vorne, 2 hinten, 1 Seite, 1 oben

   Plexiglaswand, „Alien Face“- Tür deckt
  Laufwerke ab

  Mic und Kopfhörer Frontanschluss

  Intel Core 2 Duo E6600:

  läuft mit 3 GHz stabil, Temperatur war immer mehr
  als in Ordnung (Sommer auch)

  Aerocool GT 1000:

  35 vergoldete Kupferplatinen mit einem 92 mm Lüfter

  Optional kann man einen 2ten Lüfter ranhängen, es
  passen auch 80 mm sowie 120mm (je 2 mal)

  Asus P5W DH Deluxe:

  Läuft mit 333 MHz FSB stabil, BIOS 1901

  Corsair
  TWINX2048:

  2GB Corsair RAM (DDR2-800), ihr könnt noch
  zusätzlich 2 aufrüsten oder auch mehr 

  Latenzen 4-4-4-12 läuft mit ca 430 MHz 

  nVidia 8800 GTS SSC 512 EVGA:

  damals die schnellste 8800 GTS auf dem Markt gewesen

  Enermax Coolergiant 480 Watt

  Reicht locker für die ganze Hardware, zum Aufrüsten
  ist da auch Luft nach oben

  Lüfter lässt sich regulieren

  Des Weiteren:

  3 Festplatten Seagate Baraccuda jede mit 7200 U/min
  Gesamtspeicherplatz 860 GB

  1x160 GB, 1x 200, 1x500

  Creative X-Fi Extreme Music (optional steht euch Onboard
  Sound zur Verfügung)

  PCI USB 2.0 Karte (ihr habt 8 USB Plätze zur Verfügung)

  Philips DVD Brenner, Diskettenlaufwerk sowie 50 in 1
  Cardreader von Lian Li

  Tuning:

  Außen die Schrauben durch Alien Köpfe Schrauben
  ersetzt (passend zum Tower)

  2x grüne Kaltlichtkathoden

  Gehäuseteile mit grüner UV Farbe bemalt, leuchtet
  sehr schön 

  2 kleine Mängel NUR am Gehäuse

  1) Die
  Alien Face Tür ist oben leicht angebrochen. Sie sitzt und funktioniert sehr
  gut, nur man darf nicht mit Gewalt öffnen

  2) Die
  Seite mit der Plexiglastür, die 3te Schraube (von oben gezählt) sitzt locker,
  man kann mit handwerklichen Geschick schnell beheben, ich hatte leider keine
  Zeit mehr

  Der Rechner läuft relativ leise, bootet einwandfrei,
  die Temps haben immer gute Werte egal, ob Sommer oder Winter



  Monitor:

  BenQ 24“, 55 Watt im Betrieb, 16 ms Reaktionszeit,
  DVI, VGA und HDMI Anschluss

  Schöne Farben, keine Pixelfehler

  Perepherie:

  Logitech Z640 Boxen 5.1 Surround Sound

  Mircosoft Sidewinder X6, Logitech G9 sowie Raptor-Gaming
  P3 Mauspad



  Alles wird im Gesamtpaket verkauft, nicht einzeln.
  Trenne mich wirklich sehr sehr schwer und gebe echt in gute Hände, da der
  Rechner immer gepflegt und „gewartet“ wurde. Zum Spielen reicht der noch alle
  mal, als 2t Rechner oder Rechner für kleinen Bruder/Schwester oder für Lan
  Party



  Eine Preisvorstellung habe ich bereits, lasse aber
  erstmal aus und guck, was für Angebote ihr macht, falls Interesse bestehen
  sollte.


----------

